# 10 obscure/odd facts about yourself.



## Lisa.

I'll start then

1. I don't like the feel of sandpaper or emery boards.

2. My ex-husband became my children's uncle.

3 I like cheese and jam sandwiches

4 I put salt on apples ( try it before you knock it)

5 I have size 3 feet, and they're my favorite body part.

6 I used to be a punk....the first time round.

7 A pair of worn knickers fell out of my trouser leg in front of everyone at work.

8 I passed my driving test first time at 17 and have had a clean license ever since and I have a full clean motorcyle license

9 I can't walk past the fridge door without opening it.

10 Can't think of the 10th yet....


----------



## Lisa.

10. I have trouble getting myself to bed when I'm on my own.

I'll go now


----------



## QuackingPlums

Insomnia eh? :roll:



Lisa. said:


> 5 I have size 3 feet, and they're my favorite body part.


My wife has size 3 feet and they're my favourite body part too!  :lol:

I'm not sure where this is leading but here goes:

1. I have an intense fear of spiders. Not snakes, scorpions, flies or beetles - just spiders. I couldn't drive my old TT after finding a spider in it.

2. I can remember pi to over 50 decimal places.

3. Until recently, my passport photo showed me with hair down to my shoulders.

4. I broke both ankles whilst playing in the Paintball World Championships in Toulouse, 2004

5. I went to University with Matt Lucas, James Blunt, and err, Derren Brown. Derren used to walk around in a cape.

6. I've met Dave Prowse (the man behind Darth Vader) during a "Star Wars Auction Day" at a television auction channel and he has the thickest Bristol accent of any Bristolian I know...

7. "Little Alex" from the Disney Channel, who also worked at the same television auction channel trumped my pi-reciting abilities by memorising 100 decimal places... :roll:

8. I am allergic to so many things that when I had a skin test at the age of 7 I had to go back for a second session because the reactions swelled off the scale and invalidated the test.

9. If I hold my nose and blow hard I can make my ears squeak.

10. I can survive on 2hrs sleep a night, but usually take 4, just to be lazy.


----------



## garyc

1. I am on my third career. Acountancy, deep sea trawlerman, now boring IT sales - (considering a forth direction..)

2. I have to have all the banknotes in my wallet facing the same way.

3. I can turn my eye lids inside out.

4. I like Heinz salad cream sandwiches

5. I did my 11+ twice.

6. I was a punk first time around.

7. I love music of Burt Bacharach.

8. I can never get in the house and go straight to bed without sitting down first no matter how late or tired I am.

9. It I hold my nose and blow, air will bubble out of the corners of my eyes.

10. I was born with teeth.


----------



## jampott

Hmmmm.... difficult.

1. I have a 3rd nipple. Seems quite common. 8)

2. I'm too young to have been a punk the first time around.

3. My degree is in Business Economics, but I work in IT.

4. I list as a hobby "Consumer Law" - definitely an interesting subject for a pedant.

5. I sometimes wish I'd followed a career in Law. (See 4.) Maybe its not too late.

6. I think the best creatures anywhere in existence are Penguins.

7. I'm in the process of buying my 4th house, but have neither bought NOR sold a single one privately.

8. Contrary to popular opinion, I *can* see my own feet.

9. I only own 1 pair of socks which isn't black. Oddly (and despite the difference in foot size) this is the only pair which Lisa borrows.

10. I love the feeling of having a cotton bud poked in my ears.


----------



## carly

1. I'm so paranoid about leaving my hair straighteners turned on that I have to take a photo of the empty socket when I leave the house to reassure myself...

2. I cannot sleep without reading something beforehand

3. My eyes go really dark green when I'm upset about something

4. I've got 11 GCSE's - 2 A*s, 6 A's, 3 B's.... and 5 A-levels - 2 A's, 2 B's and a C... but I didn't go to uni.

5. I have only ever owned monochrome cars! First was a white Fiesta, followed by 2 black Clio's, and now a black TTR

6. I met my husband 5 years ago yesterday 

7. I am a true shopaholic. I love buying ANYTHING. Even something like a bottle of washing up liquid. I walk out of a shop thinking "It's mine, all mine!!"

8. I still have 6 baby teeth

9. I can bend the top part of my thumb back further than 90 degrees

10. I like eating gravy granules!


----------



## mighTy Tee

Mmm lets give this a go

1) When I met my wife she was 11 (I am 6 years older than her - she was 20 when we started dating)
2) My careers teacher said I would be lucky to get a job making washers. 
3) I used to teach kids to sail at a council run watersports facility during my work holidays.
4) I failed my motorcycle test first time and passed 4 weeks later at the age of 17.
5) I passed my car test first time at the age of 17, and to date have only been caught speeding once.
6) I waited until I was 25 before I had my first car accident and had 3 in just over 12 months.
7) I have had 8 employers (4 being German companies) spanning 4 careers 
8 ) I love Sausages, I love gravy, but hate Sausages and gravy.
9) I have worked hard for most of what I have got (the rest of it is on credit!)
10) Technically I am a Brummie, but at least I dont have the accent :wink:


----------



## Rogue

Great thread 8)

1. I have 8 scars, 4 of which are on my face and head

2. If I'm standing waiting to pay for something and I have coins in my hand, I make sure they are all sorted by size order (smallest at the front) and also that all Heads are facing forwards. I do the same with banknotes (like Gary).

3. I used to suffer from facial tics and constantly clearing my throat when I was younger, which might have been a slight case of Tourettes.

4. It's very difficult to bruise my skin, and when cut etc. I heal really quickly. All the males on my Dad's side of the family are the same.

5. I am un-beaten at Swingball.

6. When I was 6 months old, my big cousin was baby-sitting me and was whirling me round when I slipped out her grip and flew into a display cabinet, which fell on top of me. I got a fractured skull and broken arm, my big cousin got the sack from babysitting.

7. I am currently in the process of signing up to a London based record label.

8. I am the most intolerant person I know.

9. I believe I have some minor psychic ability.

10. I find it very difficult to display affection to people, even loved ones, as it makes me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## head_ed

1) Aside from bar work in college I have never had an employer & I am 34 now
2) In 1994 O.J. Simpson drove past me on the freeway during 'the chase' in LA
3) I love the water, but have a huge fear of drowning
4) I missed signing both The Stereophonics & Feeder after they played in a battle of the bands competition I organised in 1995 (d'oh)
5) Tom Jones has a photograph I took of him hanging in his office
6) The birthdays of my 2 brothers and I are exactly 6 weeks apart, mine, then my middle bro, then little bro
7) None of the men in my family go bald
8 ) I have to eat an even number of Skittles
9) I have seen my favourite film over 500 times (American Werewolf in London)
10) I like cheese & lemon curd sarnies


----------



## Kell

1. I did ballet, gymnastics and trampolining as a kid.

2. I can turn my feet outwards so that they both almost face backwards, but cannot turn them inwards.

3. I was incredibly accident prone as a kid. To the point that if I was a kid today, they'd probably have social services on my parents.


Broken right arm[/*]
Broken right wrist[/*]
Broken toe x 2[/*]
Broken finger x 3[/*]
Broken nose[/*]
Broken ribs[/*]
Knife wound in left shin[/*]
Machete wound in left shin[/*]
Pitchfork through left kneecap[/*]
Wart remover spilled all down left leg â€" which ate through thick seventies cords and my socks before starting on my leg[/*]
Split foreskin in a skiing accident[/*]
Bruise from hip to knee after another skiing accident[/*]
lots of â€˜knife slippageâ€™ wounds to hands[/*]
 and thatâ€™s only the stuff I can remember off the top of my head[/*]

4. My wedding anniversary is September the 11th.

5. My last â€˜girlfriendâ€™ was almost twice my age.

6. I used to have a ponytail.

7. I listened to Hip Hop exclusively for almost 20 years before realising I was being a dick and that I actually love Nat King Cole

8. I was in the cubs, scouts and venture scouts for a total of 12 years

9. Iâ€™d really like to open a clothes store

10. I own more shoes than most women


----------



## nutts

1. I wore a pink diamante thong as a dare at the TTOC EGM in Jan 2003

2. I can squirt my salvia glands like a snake squirting venom

3. I have flown into or out of 65+ airports

4. When I think about it... I get EXTREMELY frustrated at the thought that I won't be able to know what the world (and other worlds) will look like and the technology that will be available after I'm dead. (I try not to think about it!)

5. I have lived in 19 different houses & have been to 10 different schools (incl Bradford & Huddersfield uni's)

6. Food: I have eaten live grass hoppers & I can eat a whole jar of mustard, spoon by spoon and love ketchup sarnies

7. Fingers and toes: I haven't had any big toenails for the past 10 years & my middle fingers and little fingers are "double jointed"

8. I can predict story lines in films and TV to a quite accurate level and often can recite dialogue before it's been spoken.

9. I'm brand loyal to Adidas can't do anything about it

10. My nipples have strange magical powers


----------



## NaughTTy

1. When I passed my 12+ (as it was called then) I got the highest mark in the whole of the year I joined (99.6%) but I got complacent after getting 9 'O' levels and failed my 'A's twice :roll:

2. I used to teach skiing on a rolling carpet skiing machine - best teaching tool I've ever seen for learning to ski.

3. I can ride a push bike whilst sat on the handlebars facing backwards.

4. I can do "the splits" with my forefinger and middle finger on both hands.

5. I love peanut butter and jam sandwiches and on toast.

6. I'm a twin, but my brother is 5 stone heavier than me.

7. I hate my job but at 40 I still have no idea what I really want to do for a living :?

8. I've had 13 black eyes - 6 of them caused by my brother.

9. I have my Stage 1 in sign language and can also communicate in manual hands-on sign (as my daughter is deaf-blind).

10. I once snogged Maggie Philbin in a nightclub in France :roll:



nutts said:


> 2. I can squirt my salvia glands like a snake squirting venom


Snap!


----------



## HighTT

1) I have created a full size open wheeler racing car from Topiary in my garden.

2) I don't own a tie.

3) I know why the Monty Python team wrote the 'Damp flat' sketch.

4) I don't own a suit.

5) I have been in Lord Browne's closet!

6) I play golf every Monday morning to celebrate the fact that I've never had a proper job.

7) I've never ever seen a full episode of a U.K. soap opera.

8. I live just 50 minutes from London but have no gas, street lighting
or mains drainage.

9) I owned a haunted piano and witnessed a manifestation.

10) I've only bought a new television when the old one has terminally broken.


----------



## whirlypig

1. I always organise coins in size order (smallest at the front) and also so all heads are facing forwards (like Rogue). I do the same with banknotes (like Gary and Rogue).

2. I believe celery is a product of the devil.

3. I can also bend the tops of my thumbs back further then 90 degrees (like Carly). For some reason it makes a lot of people feel quite queasy.

4. I'm responsible for a minor shipping incident in the english channel in the early 80's when I "accidentally" let off a distress flare on a cross-channel ferry.

5. I have a passion for mint sauce and occasionally eat it on its own straight from the jar.

6. I still occasionally have pangs of regret for when I left my kite on a bus in Bournemouth......when I was 9 years old.

7. I believe my ideal job would be riding around all day on a small tractor mower listening to my mp3 player.

8. I'm worryingly obsessional about the number 3, I'll often try to make sure the face value of all the coins I carry adds up to 3 (i.e. combination of all the single figures). I've not told my partner as she's a psychiatric nurse and has the power to section me. :roll:

9. I used to go to school with Dave Prowse's son Stephen and was fascinated by the way by using just one hand he could crush coke cans completely flat. I made very sure to keep on his good side.

10. I now live (most of the time) with 3 other men in a premiership footballers house in the North East. I really should add that they are all work colleagues and that I prop a chair under the handle of my bedroom door every evening.


----------



## jbell

1. I have only ever owned Red Cars (5)

2. I love Crisp sandwiches

3. I put bottles and cans in my kitchen cupboards in line and with the labels facing outwards

4. I want to be reincarnated as a Dolphin

5. A girlfriend dumped me because I ate Veal [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

6. I have never broken a bone in my body but have broken several in other peoples playing Rugby

7. I always eat Mini Chedders in pairs and will stack them ready.

8. I got thrown off Silverstone GP track at 3AM drunk on my friends moped after completing 3 laps on GP day.

9. I have eaten Chocolate coated Bees and Flying Fox in the Far East.

10. My driving test took 12 minutes and I passed 1st time.


----------



## mw22

1) I get claustrophobic in a closed sleeping bag, but am fine if its partially unzipped

2) My middle fingers bend outwards

3) I eat almost everything with ketchup, except sun lunch where my parents banned it - so eat mint sauce on Sundays, regardless of the roast.

4) I had a bald spot at 13, was receeding at 16 and was bald before I was 21 

5) I have an unhealthy obession with plucking the darkest hairs from my body (no - this was not the cause of No.4 :roll: !)

6) A neighbours kid asked why I had stripey toes! Apparently they are rather hairy!

7) I once lost almost 2 weeks wages on a single hand of blackjack 

8 ) I have been wheeled through the tradesmen entrance of a Hilton hotel, after being given a wheelchair and told I was too drunk for the main entrance (so I've been told!  )
And yes - it was a few hours after No.7 happened!

9) I've been white water rafting with blind kids ............. and I did laugh when 1 fell overboard :twisted:

10) I flew a helicopter before I ever drove a car properly

mike


----------



## scavenger

1. I like butter and jam on Weetabix but don't like the texture of Weetabix with milk
2. My grandad was in the Dambusters (617 Squadron)
3. I used to play golf with Ruth Madoc's husband
4. I inhaled a pin when I was 10 which lodged in my wind pipe requiring emergency surgery to remove
5. I have had a "quickie" in Lincoln castle, aged 39
6. I invariably shed tears during an argument
7. I cant leave the house without putting a key in my pocket, stepping out of the door, then checking I still have the key in my pocket
8. I am extremely allergic to horses. The last time I went near a horse within approximately 60 seconds I had difficulty breathing
9. I was offered a lift by a man on my paper-round 25+ years ago, to which I politely refused. I wonder to this day whether he was a kiddie fiddler
10. I actually find jampott quite funny


----------



## mw22

11. (Sorry... I need an 11 - Scavengers just reminded me).

I eat cereal dry, but wash it down after with a glass of milk.


----------



## scott28tt

1. My feet are size 11, 10.5 for my running shoes

2. I love to eat fish finger sandwiches with salad cream

3. I always have either ketchup or brown sauce spread on my toast

4. My Grandad will be 87 in a few weeks, he's just decided to stop driving

5. It takes me about an hour to cut my finger and toe nails

6. I pluck my own nose hair

7. The inside of my wallet looks a lot like garyc's (bank notes!)

8. I almost lost the sight in my left eye 10 years ago thanks to a corneal ulcer

9. I use a lot more loo roll than Sheryl Crow

10. I hate my hairy back


----------



## BAMTT

1. Reversed my Golf into a wall in a fit of rage 2 days before trading it in
2. Two of the toes on my left foot are slightly webbed 
3. Broke the handle on my Mum's 'breville' then glued it back on leaving my sister to break the already broken handle and getting sent to her room for rest of the day (we were going through a breaking things stage )
4. Ate a whole loaf of Mighty White in one sitting 
5. Had a 60mph head on crash and didn't drop the *** i was smoking
6. Hit 26 runs off 5 balls to win a cricket match with one ball to go    
7. Have been greying since age 20 
8. On digging a hole in my Stepdad's vegatable patch i asked him where to put the soil he told me to dig another hole and bury it ...i spent the whole afternoon digging holes 
9. Can eat a pret carrot cake in one mouthful
10. Mum always made me wear crap brown sandals to school in the summer


----------



## paulb

1. I saw Mark's pink thong at the 2003 EGM
2. I'm back working for the same employer who sponsored me through University, having had 3 employers in between
3. My father died 15 years ago and it still hits me hard
4. A sky-dived in Namibia
5. I've heard someone get killed and eaten by lions and been able to do nothing about it
6. It's 4 years since I sold my TT and yet I still check what is happening here almost every day
7. I once flew to Hong Kong to give a presentation and then flew back the same day without booking a hotel
8. I have spent more on photography than it cost me to run a TT for 2 years
9. I've been hunting with hawks, caught a rabbit, cooked and eaten it.
10. The scone I am eating whilst on a conference call just fell apart and fell face down on the carpet


----------



## Lisa.

This so much more amusing than knowing how old we all are and what jobs we should be doing.

You're a bunch of freaks! Bring it ON!


----------



## chip

1- I possess a wicked (or some may say childish) streak in me. Placed my best mate's car in Autotrader "Mortgage arrears forces quick sale, any cash offer welcomed" 

2- I will eat melted cheese on pizza (occasionally), but cannot eat "raw" cheese

3- I'm the youngest in my family (used to be 4 brothers and 4 sisters, but sadly one of my sister passed away on Dec-05)

4- My childhood career was to become a Biologist, but for some unknown reason ended up in the Financial Sector! If to change career, I would like to be a Forensic detective.

5-Played rugby for 7 years, had countless concussions but never broke a bone (until I was hit by a Cavalier and suffered a broken wrist) 

6- I do not like snakes! (maybe due to witnessing my mother been bitten by a poisonous snake when I was a kid) 

7-I got absolutely hammered with Alex Higgins (snooker player) once in a private bar @ Manchester 

8- I had a perm back in the 80's (enough said) 

9- I refuse to throw away my white Kicker boots that I bought in the late 80's (and actually still wear them) 8)

10-Living in the New Territories (HK), my childhood days was spent in armoured vehicles or on the shooting range with the Gurkha Army. (not so diff to Sth London these days I guess :roll: )


----------



## Rogue

11. I can play the drums

12. After being picked on by Jason Byrne whilst watching him perform on stage, and giving back as good as I got, he sat with me and my g/f afterwards in the bar for a few hours after the show and got drunk with us.
He also told us tales about other famous comedians.


----------



## Johnnywb

Great idea!

1. I was in a film with Michael Caine, Lesley Grantham and Christopher Cazenove. It was rubbish.

2. I'm untidy, but can't stand untidiness

3. Since i first saw Top Gun all i wanted to do was fly fast jets. A anal-y retentive liason officer at school put me off.

4. All my cars have had roughly double the horsepower of the last. This is presenting increasingly limited options

5. I spent two months living in a hammock in the Borneo rainforest

6. I have been casevac'd from the jungle, bloodwagoned off a mountain and taken to hospital by ambulance, i worry to think what's next

7. I'm paranoid about leaving my car unlocked

8. I've lost two schoolfriends needlessly in two years. It makes me appreciate how important it is to make the most of life.

9. I hate having dirt under my fingernails

10. I've always intended to be successful. I've never considered what i'll do if i fail


----------



## Private Prozac

1). Passed my driving test, CBT on a bike and full bike test all first time.

2). Chopped the top of my index finger off, down to the knuckle, by sticking it in the chain of a motorbike, (whilst on the centre stand and running in 1st gear).

3). My ex g/f got 5 numbers + the bonus on the lottery and won Â£230k. 

4). I was bankrupted at the age of 36 owing 75 grand on credit cards and loans alone. I didn't even have a mortgage!

5). I have a brother, who is 3yrs younger, who I haven't spoken to or seen in 3 years. Twat!!

6). Have both ears pierced, eyebrow pierced, have had my nipple pierced, have 2 tattoos .....and I'm not a poof.

7). Was pushed down the steps at Nursery school and still have the scar on my head now.

8.). Have never broken a bone in my body either.

9). I have a rare genetic condition that causes nerve damage and muscle wastage in my body. I am registered with a disability and receive DLA.

10). I'm right handed but can only knock one out with my left hand!! :wink:


----------



## jam

Good thread this 

1. My favourite meat is corned beef - I eat it on it's own though - not in sandwiches

2. I love corn on the cob

3. I was (as far as I was told by teachers) the only person to get suspended from the school I went to twice in it's 450 year history

4. I've done a bungee jump from a crane in Malia despite being petrified of heights

5. I collect trainers and have over 50 pairs and pretty much all the boxes too - specifically Nike SB Dunks

6. My two favourite songs ever are "Kings of Tomorrow - Finally" and "Frank Sinatra - I've got You Under My Skin"

7. I miss my cat that died 4 years ago terribly and still cry about it sometimes when I'm pissed - one of the reasons I am currently looking for a new house is because the management contract in my apartment won't allow cats

8. I use inordinate amounts of deodorant. I don't have a sweat problem I just like to pile it on. My girlfriend goes nuts at the amout I use

9. I get my back waxed (PAIN!!!!!)

10. I have never had a job interview despite having had 5 jobs in my life


----------



## Johnnywb

11. I have no fingerprint on the forefinger on my left hand thanks to putting it in a running lawnmower as a toddler. Somehow i only took the fingerprint and not my finger off.


----------



## GoingTTooFast

* I've had 2 operations in my life, to rebuild my hand and to remove my tonsils
* My Granddad was friends with Tommy Cooper
* My last meal would be boiled eggs and toast
* I once wee'd up Bill Murray's ( from Ghostbusters ) leg, in a toilet in Colorado
* I've eaten worms, frog, crocodile, snake and spiders, but refuse to eat parsnip.
* I'm obsessively tidy
* I'm a part time magician
* I have blue eyes, with a brown fleck in my left one
* I have not drank Cider since November 1995, after a heavy night which resulted in me weeing the bed and sleeping in a cupboard
* I'm going home now


----------



## Widget

1. I have no sense of smell.

2. I got 100% on both the top two papers in my GCSE maths exam.

3. I still like to believe that, at the age of 10, I was the youngest person in Britain to get a brown belt in Judo.

4. I can't stand bad punctuality.

5. I check my online bank accounts every day (even Sundays!).

6. I had a female (TTF member) on my stag do.

7. I've never been out of Europe.

8. Not only is my CD collection in alphabetical order, each CD is the right way up inside the case. Likewise for banknotes in my wallet.

9. Nepotism gets right up my jacksy.

10. I'm 30 on Sunday.


----------



## LoTTie

Cracking up reading some of these!! :lol:

1. I once took to the stage semi naked and painted green to play the Genie of the lamp in Aladdin

2. I sky dived over Shropshire last year and loved it 

3. I have one tattoo that isn't visible under usual circumstances :wink:

4. My Mum still lives in the house that I grew up in and I can't bear to think of anyone else ever living in it.

5. I'd love to go in a fighter jet plane (anyone can help with this please PM me :wink: )

6. My bottom two ribs don't quite scoop the right way apparently.

7. I can only sleep if one or both of my feet are out of the duvet. :roll:

8. I believe in ghosts/spirits

9. My favourite job ever was as an estate agent when I was at University - don't ask what agents get up to in empty houses!

10. I have seen Will Young live. Twice. :wink:


----------



## nutts

11 - I lost my cherry aged 16 to a 43 yo lady who I saw everyday for 6 months and then two timed her with her 15 yo daughter

12 - I like snakes, lizards and rats, but can't go anywhere near a tiny spider (but prefer then alive to dead)

13 - my homemade tomato pasta sauce is the best I've ever tasted

14 - I can't remember the names of 75% of the women I've slept with

15 - I once chatted a lady up on this forum by sending her IM's in Spanish

16 - I can't eat cold tomatos and cold potatoes without putting far too much salt on them

17 - I once had a dolphin stick its tongue in my mouth

18 - I was once caught in flagrante delicto at an office Xmas party and all her husband said was "Hurry up love, it's time to go"

19 - I could always watch the "African kids starving/dying" programs and it never effect me... until my first daughter was born and the next time I watched one, I couldn't stop crying

20 - I can't stop buying gadgets


----------



## Wallsendmag

nutts said:


> 11 - I lost my cherry aged 16 to a 43 yo lady who I saw everyday for 6 months and then two timed her with her 15 yo daughter
> 
> 12 - I like snakes, lizards and rats, but can't go anywhere near a tiny spider (but prefer then alive to dead)
> 
> 13 - my homemade tomato pasta sauce is the best I've ever tasted
> 
> 14 - I can't remember the names of 75% of the women I've slept with
> 
> 15 - I once chatted a lady up on this forum by sending her IM's in Spanish
> 
> 16 - I can't eat cold tomatos and cold potatoes without putting far too much salt on them
> 
> 17 - I once had a dolphin stick its tongue in my mouth
> 
> 18 - I was once caught in flagrante delicto at an office Xmas party and all her husband said was "Hurry up love, it's time to go"
> 
> 19 - I could always watch the "African kids starving/dying" programs and it never effect me... until my first daughter was born and the next time I watched one, I couldn't stop crying
> 
> 20 - I can't stop buying gadgets


How do I resign from the TTOC


----------



## Widget

11. My Brother was the height pissing champion at our primary school. My pride for him was, and still remains, immense


----------



## Private Prozac

nutts said:


> .. and then two timed her with her 15 yo daughter


Is that not illegal!!!!


----------



## nutts

TT2BMW said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. and then two timed her with her 15 yo daughter
> 
> 
> 
> Is that not illegal!!!!
Click to expand...

I was 16... and even though we went out, we waited 2 weeks until her 16th birthday


----------



## Private Prozac

Yeah, right. Course you did Guv'nor!! :wink:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

1. I love the feeling of a cotton bud in my ear

2. I can turn my eyelids inside out

3. I can ride a bicycle backwards whilst sitting on the handle bars

4. I've seen Depeche Mode live 5 times (when I was a teenager)

5. I can move my ears without touching them

6. I love to smell my own farts

7. I once flew to Colombia to meet a girl that I'd met in a chat room

8. I've watched a movie called "The Secret" 50+ times

9. I love Orang Utans and Meerkats

10. And finally, I have a gorgeous 10 year old daughter that I've not seen in 10 years (hard to talk about because of the circumstances)


----------



## Guest

Freaks.

1. I've never been to a family funeral, not even my parents.
2. I hate tea and coffee.
3. I have some pva glue in the garage and whenever i come across it looking for something i always but some on my hand, let it dry and peel it off.
4. I only sleep about 4 hours a night and i cant remember the last time i slept in past 6.a.m.
5. I have been shot 4 times, on 4 seperate occasions and im very very concious of a bullet wound on the back of my neck, so much so ive grown my hair long to cover it. (Mates eh! :roll: )
6. I hate having neighbours.
7. I hate kids. 
8. I began to go grey at 17.
9. I have titanium pins in both my hands.
10. I can pick my nose and scratch my arse at the same time and do so whenever i get the chance.

Apples and salt. Just tried it. Good one.


----------



## Mark Davies

All or none of the following may (or may not ) be true:

1) I go to work carrying a small arsenal of semi-automatic weaponary but pick snails up off my drive before leaving home, so as not to squash them.

2) I used to race bikes in the same team as Chris Boardman (but he was better - obviously!).

3) I have been walking around with a broken back for the last 8 years.

4) I was once mauled by a Siberian tiger, called Ghengis. I still have the scars.

5) I am terrified of birds in confined spaces and have never been able to watch the Hitchcock film in full.

6) I have only one thing left to do on my list of "10 things to do before I die".

7) When a light has two switches they must both be in the off position when the light is off before I go to bed.

8) I have seen more murder victims than I can remember.

9) My wedding cost Â£65 and every guest still says it's the best they have ever been to.

10) There are pictures of me naked on the internet.


----------



## PaulS

Great thread 

Once drove to Berlin via Copenhagen in a 20 year old car Iâ€™d just restored. Only intended to go around the block to loosen the engine up.

Birthday is 31st of December so always guaranteed a good birthday night. A true Capricorn though.

Cannot stop listening to music - listen all day, at home, in the car, at work, and in bed. Was influenced by my mother who loved hearing her top of the pops singles -loud- in defiance to my Father who preferred classical. My mum was on the David Hamilton music show, and, we have a pic of her from the Paper at at Tom Jones concert throwing some clothing at him :wink:

Have never broken any bones.

Wool makes me itch like mad! Canâ€™t stand the scraping fingernail noise on a blackboard.

Quit a Â£*k job in the city to move into a (lower paid) but infinitely much more enjoyable career.

Married just the once.

Joe Brown lived at the top of my road, and David Essex was around the corner.

Met Deborah Harry when I was 16.

I was a rocker at School - now a punk :lol:

Went on a month trip to LA when I was 19 - got in all the clubs despite the fact that the drinking age is 21 â€¦. 
Drove through death valley & Yosemite in a rent-a-wreck.
Flew back with 50cents left not enough for the in flight movie earphones.

Went to the Berlin wall in 1990, and Albania immediately after it opened itâ€™s doors to the west.

Adore cats

Canâ€™t be bothered with football, playing or watching it. Iâ€™m on my bike


----------



## Love_iTT

1 ) I've never met anyone famous - as far as I know.
2 ) I had a second set of teeth removed from the roof of my mouth when I was 7.
3 ) I stayed with my Mum for 3 days in hospital without going home knowing she was dying, she eventually died in my arms and I'm proud of her.
4 ) I'm double jointed (whatever that means) in both arms and hands.
5 ) I've lived in the same house with Hazel for 25 years with no intention of moving.
6 ) My TT ownership is the longest time I've owned a car.
7 ) Almost got shot by a French traffic cop.
8 ) I have no GCE's at all, only CSE's.
9 ) I had a phobia about moths but not butterflies - OK now though.
10 ) I was a Mod in '65 and still own my original Parka - Quadraphenia is still one of my favourite movies.

Graham


----------



## John C

1.	Like a few here I have to have the banknotes in order and all face up, compounded by the fact I spend the Clydesdale Bank (heinous) ones first, followed by the Royal Bank (fairly bad) followed but Bank of England (fine) then that leaves my employer, Bank of Scotland notes, in my wallet and Iâ€™m then happy.

2.	The front wheels on my TT have to be parked straight â€" end of

3.	I am bald but had curly hair and still think of my self having curly hair

4.	My wife and I have the same birthday exactly 7 years apart (this Saturday incidentally) â€" so statistically we will die on the same day

5.	The fasted I have skied is 51.6mph GPS verified

6.	I have a BA (Hons) and did not go to university

7.	One of my most visited and favourite holiday places on the planet is the observation deck of the World Trade Centre for the hour before and after dusk - <sigh, never again>

8.	I love my kids more than anything, I hate parents who think not having kids is a bad thing

9.	I once spent 2 hours solid entranced by the musical fountain in Epcot, DisneyWorld

10.	I am such a home cinema nut that my enjoyment of any movie is directly proportional to the quality of the sound/image.

11.	I canâ€™t count ;-)


----------



## Hev

1. I hate untidyness at work but my house is regularly a tip 

2. I had to give up a Summer job when I was 16 because I wouldn't talk to people!!!

3. I love cheese and jam sandwiches

4. In the shower, I have a set order in which to wash my face, hair and body

5. I'd sell my house before the TT................. in fact the house is about to go up for sale now ................ anyone interested???

6. Touch my feet and I'll not be held responsible for the broken nose you'll recieve

7. I have been known to iron money before putting it in a purse (especially travel money before a holiday)

8. I have loads of patience at work and none at home

9. At school, I hated Physics but now my work is centred around Physics theory

10. I am addicted to hugs 

Hev x


----------



## R6B TT

nutts said:


> 14 - I can't remember the names of 75% of the women I've slept with


Mark

The only current and future one is called Lou. HTH :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

John C said:


> 11.	I canâ€™t count ;-)


Isn't that something of a disadvantage working for a bank?


----------



## Wallsendmag

1. I have run 100M in 10.5 seconds

2. I am fascinated by aircraft but hate flying.

3. I once owned a MG Maestro and thought it was a good idea

4. I'm not an organic Geordie

5. I spent 4 years travelling around Britain and Europe watching Newcastle play away from home before I saw them win a match (thank you Spurs)

6. I am a qualified Table Tennis coach

7. I have a lazy eye

8. Every 21 weeks I get up at 3am to go to work ( guess what week starts tomorrow :? )

9. I also have the note thing (all facing the same way) Its a work thing.

10. I have an allergy to anything remotely related to sea food


----------



## BAMTT

wallsendmag said:


> 1. I have run 100M in 10.5 seconds


Bloody hell i thought i was fast at school with 11.8  ....was always second behind the Manchild Spencer Walker .....funny how you remember the names


----------



## digimeisTTer

1. My great grandfather was influential in starting the Orange movement.

2. My other great Grandfather was in the original IRA (both turning in their graves)

3. I played Tennis and Swam for my County

4. My Dad was a fighter Pilot

5. My Grandfather was a scratch golfer and i'm crap

6. I trained as a mechanic and yet now run my own estate agency

7. I was a successful club DJ for 5 years and have DJ'd with Sasha, Digweed, Oakenfold and many others

8. The Prodigy once stayed with me at my flat for a weekend

9. I have 2 cats and an office cat

10. I would really like to work with animals (far more deserving of their existence than a majority humans)


----------



## DXN

1) born in hong kong (birthmark to prove it) :? 
2) Was told at school was un-educationable
3) Only one to do 9 holes in one on jdn's stag doo pub golf 8) 
4) Only one to pass on breakfast for beer the next day.... didn';t wake up
5) only one to discover stripes in leg hair one week later!! :lol: 
6) drove for 8 hours from monaco (flashed up on the DIS) to north france whilst wife slept (is this a record)
7) Never run 100 meters
8 ) Good at high jump at school
9) Weight and gravity put paid to 8
10) get paid to stick black snakes into people


----------



## Guest

Got to agree with the animals line there.


----------



## karenb

1. I went to school with Andy Fairfield, he of the first "Survivor" series.

2. I have an allergic reaction, of the projectile vomit variety, to any kind of shellfish

3. I bit my nails for 25 years, then stopped overnight, I now have talons!!

4. I have a lazy left eye

5. Passed my car test first time and motorcycle test first time, and I have never been nicked for speeding (touch wood)

6. Had my cat for 22 years and still get upset if I accidentally walk down the cat food aisle at the supermarket cos I don't need to buy it anymore!!

7. Fastest I've been on a motorcycle is 135 (as a pillion) at which point my helmet chin strap started to choke me!!

8. I always straighten bank notes, and turn them to face the same way, comes with spending first career as a bank cashier!

9. I drive round the supermarket car park at least twice before deciding where to park, this drives my other half nuts!!

10. Been twice to Daytona Speedway to watch US Superbikes, awesome!!


----------



## phodge

1. I've never spent a night in hospital, or broken any bones.

2. All my bank notes have to be the same way round and in value order.

3. I have been with my husband since we were both 17.

4. I always count the number of steps in any flight of stairs - 13 at home, 22 at work.

5. I have to use the toilet and wash my hands before going to bed or I can't get to sleep.

6. I was at a reception hosted by the Queen at Buckingham Palace.

7. I passed my driving test and IAM test first time and have never had any points on my licence (so far!)

8. I had never been on a plane until our honeymoon, aged 25.

9. I have to have the radio in the TT on an even volume number.

10. I have 2 cats and 2 rabbits, but we have decided not to have any children.


----------



## Lisa.

11. I have 1 tattoo done when I was 21.

12. I got very drunk on babysham at the age of 12 and passed out.

13 I used to wag off from school quite often

14 I set fire to my first flat with a sparkler whilst cooking fish fingers on a camping stove. My dad was a fireman and wasn't very happy.

15 My BF punched me in the face after I bit him in the thigh and I passed out. I had a blackeye for 2 weeks. He was a haemophiliac and had his bruise for about 3 months.

17 I gave blood as soon as I was old enough, ran back to the office very excited, then fainted.

18 I like fainting.

19 I had a Virago motorbike but could only turn right on it.

20 I can make Jampott do whatever I want him to if the reward is poking his ears with a cotton bud. This is very enjoyable.


----------



## Lisa.

I missed out 16

16. When I went to test drive my first TT the police stopped all the traffic...but it was it let the Queen Mum's coffin and the Queen and Prince Phillip past.


----------



## nutts

R6B TT said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 14 - I can't remember the names of 75% of the women I've slept with
> 
> 
> 
> Mark
> 
> The only current and future one is called Lou. HTH :wink:
Click to expand...




nutts said:


> 15 - I once chatted a lady up on this forum by sending her IM's in Spanish


I know Rob :wink: 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee

11. The best FUN car I have owned was a 1982 Fiat Panda (especially with a windsurfer on the roof)When paying for car parking in Shrewsbury with Windsurfer on the roof, the barrier lifted and broke the mast.
12. I blew the handlebar grips off my bike when I put a crow banger in the handlebars.
13. I worked for the company which had infamously "produced the cyanide to gas the Jews" in WW2
14. I used to deliver Gold, Silver and other precious metals in normal cars (mainly mk2 Cavaliers)
15. I went fishing in 1976 with Chris Tarrant.
16. I became friends with Toyah Wilcox's parents and met Toyah on a number of occasions.
17. I once put my Vauxhall Viva in a ditch in the middle of a field whilst wearing a crash helmet. My passenger though was wearing a ice-cream tub on his head!!!
18. My Grandad built Spitfires at Castle Bromwich during WW2.
19. I once placed a 2 inch needle under my sisters bum when ahe sat down. Only the 1cm I was holding was left sticking out.
20. I overtook my head teachers motorcycle on the way to school whilst riding my new racing bike (he claimed we were doing nearly 40mph in a 30 area. It was downhill)


----------



## phope

1) I have an irrational fear and loathing of cheese. I cannot bear to eat the stuff, smell the stuff and hate to even touch the stuff, even when fully wrapped and sealed

You have no idea of how many food dishes I refuse to eat because of this 

2) I too ensure that my bank notes in my wallet are sorted to face the right way round, and in bank order, a la John Currie...guess it's because I've worked for Bank of Scotland for 15 years 

3) My father died in my arms after we turned off life support. It's the hardest thing I've ever had to do and I still cry about it every other day.

4) My father's cousin was in the SS from it's very beginnings in 1930s Nazi Germany. 1 grandfather fought for the British, and the other fought for Nazi Germany.

5) Every time I buy a new car, I must ensure that I have a completely different colour than the previous one.

6) If I ever get married, I can call in a promise from a client to borrow any one of his cars for the day. His collection of 30+ cars includes a Ferrari Enzo and McLaren F1...

7) I studied Latin for 2 years at school for no other reason than I fancied a girl and it was the only class we could share...then when she asked me out, I said no as I was seeing her friend 

8 ) The largest amount of cash I have ever held in my hands at one time is Â£1.2m

9) I refuse to wear any jewellery other than a watch.

10) I've never drank a dram of whisky, as I cannot stand the smell...even though I am Scottish


----------



## Lisa.

phope said:


> 1) I have an irrational fear and loathing of cheese. I cannot bear to eat the stuff, smell the stuff and hate to even touch the stuff, even when fully wrapped and sealed
> 
> You have no idea of how many food dishes I refuse to eat because of this
> 
> 2) I too ensure that my bank notes in my wallet are sorted to face the right way round, and in bank order, a la John Currie...guess it's because I've worked for Bank of Scotland for 15 years
> 
> 3) My father died in my arms after we turned off life support. It's the hardest thing I've ever had to do and I still cry about it every other day.
> 
> 4) My father's cousin was in the SS from it's very beginnings in 1930s Nazi Germany. 1 grandfather fought for the British, and the other fought for Nazi Germany.
> 
> 5) Every time I buy a new car, I must ensure that I have a completely different colour than the previous one.
> 
> 6) If I ever get married, I can call in a promise from a client to borrow any one of his cars for the day. His collection of 30+ cars includes a Ferrari Enzo and McLaren F1...
> 
> 7) I studied Latin for 2 years at school for no other reason than I fancied a girl and it was the only class we could share...then when she asked me out, I said no as I was seeing her friend
> 
> 8 ) The largest amount of cash I have ever held in my hands at one time is Â£1.2m
> 
> 9) I refuse to wear any jewellery other than a watch.
> 
> 10) I've never drank a dram of whisky, as I cannot stand the smell...even though I am Scottish


*
7) I studied Latin for 2 years at school for no other reason than I fancied a girl and it was the only class we could share...then when she asked me out, I said no as I was seeing her friend *

SHOCK I always thought you were female!!!!!


----------



## Lisa.

Hang on I think I'm getting you confused with Phodge.

21 I've just drank 3 very large Vodka and cokes


----------



## Hev

Lisa. said:


> SHOCK I always thought you were female!!!!!


I can vouch that he is not! 

Hev x


----------



## nutts

21 - I can also turn my eyelids inside out

22 - I can wiggle my ears

23 - I can "buzz" the pupils (in my eyes)

24 - I hate my kneecaps being touched 

25 - I've was "awarded" a Blue Peter badge when I was 11

26 - Occasionally I get really worried about stepping on cracks in the pavement - and strangely during this period of time I'm also scared of the dark 

27 - the village where I live has 4 pubs, a chinese takeaway (inside one of the pubs) and a brewery and is the best village in the whole wide world 8)

28 - I love my two daughters like nothing else on earth (in fact thinking about them is making me cry :? )

29 - I can count on one hand the number of women that I've loved 

30 - but none compares to the one I love now


----------



## Lisa.

22 I never wear ear rings (although I have my ears pierced twice once done at the jewellers aged 13 and the second time in my bedroom aged 15 with a sewing needle) because I think it makes me look like I'm "trying too hard". I know what I mean.


----------



## phope

11) I've touched Hev's feet and lived to tell the tale  :lol:


----------



## Lisa.

phope said:


> 11) I've touched Hev's feet and lived to tell the tale  :lol:


FFS!!

That's disgusting!


----------



## Hev

phope said:


> ............and lived to tell the tale  :lol:


although your ability to breath through your nose is definately impaired! 

Hev x
<even thinking about it is sending a shiver down my back!>


----------



## Lisa.

Only kidding, I'm slightly pissed.

So its Hev and Phodge! ahhhhhhhhhh [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]

where did I get to?

23, I once won 1st prize on a drawing competition on "Animal magic".....but my mum drew the picture and I knew nothing about even entering.


----------



## Lisa.

Hev said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ............and lived to tell the tale  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> although your ability to breath through your nose is definately impaired!
> 
> Hev x
> <even thinking about it is sending a shiver down my back!>
Click to expand...

EEEEKKK!!!!!!!

STOP!!!!!!


----------



## Hev

Lisa. said:


> Only kidding, I'm slightly pissed.
> 
> So its Hev and Phodge!


    - I hope that is the booze talking!

Hev x


----------



## Hev

Lisa. said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ............and lived to tell the tale  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> although your ability to breath through your nose is definately impaired!
> 
> Hev x
> <even thinking about it is sending a shiver down my back!>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EEEEKKK!!!!!!!
> 
> STOP!!!!!!
Click to expand...

The shiver is NOT a good one 

Hev x


----------



## Lisa.

Hev said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only kidding, I'm slightly pissed.
> 
> So its Hev and Phodge!
> 
> 
> 
> - I hope that is the booze talking!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

LOL yeah sorry

erm Phobe? no Phope.

Silly bloody name anyway :wink:


----------



## phope

That's ok Louise


----------



## t7

1. I studied sciences and maths at A level and went on to do an engineering degree, but the only time I have been invited back to my secondary school was when the Head of English retired. I was one of only three former pupils he mentioned by name when he reviewed his career of 40 years.

2. I have an appartment in Budapest and a house in Oxfordshire and I spend time in each of them every week.

3. I have only once been so hungover that I was still throwing up at 11am the next morning. I was drunk on champagne and I still love it despite this experience.

4. The first band I saw live was AC/DC when I was 16, shortly followed by Thomas Dolby. I have resisted being tied to one style of music ever since.

5. The actress I would most like to be is Cate Blanchett.

6. I have never had any points on my licence.

7. I am paranoid about locking my desk drawers when I leave work - they contain all my sensitive files. On 3 consecutive Fridays I have had to call someone as I was on the way to the airport in a taxi to check the drawers were locked.

8. I am totally unpersuaded by alternative medicine but stongly believe that I ended up ill in hospital for a month a few years ago because I had a broken heart.

9. My daughter is 9 but already I can tell she is going to be awesomely beautiful (tall, red haired with green eyes). She looks nothing like me.

10. I recently got told off by Mark for buying too many Sylvanian Family toys for our daughters. I secretly think I have been buying them for myself.


----------



## garyc

11. My maternal Grand father was the founder of the Bryant and May match company.

12. I once trawled up 5 one kilogram slabs of cannibis fom the middle of the English channel. Boy was I popular with my mates.

13. I stole Â£50K one time.

14. All the crew members of the last trawler I worked on died in car crash that I survived. Just.

15. I am a quarter Welsh.

16. My mother ran off with a sailor when I was 12.

17. When I lived in Torquay a friend got really really pissed and fell off a balcony at a party and was killed wearing my duffle coat.

18. Like Paul, I am addicted to music and always have something playing. Duke Ellington at the mo.

19. This is the happiest period of my life so far.

20. I wouldn't be seen dead in a TT. Unless it was a TT hearse.

_(without prejudice)_


----------



## NaughTTy

11. I hate going to bed early as it's a waste of non-work time - very rarely get to bed before 12:30am

12. I once got so drunk on a journey back from Paris that I wet myself whilst throwing up out of the window of the train (I was 18 )  
13. I can juggle 3 balls really well but still struggle with 4.[smiley=juggle.gif]

14. After eating baked beans all week at a cub camp and being given them by my mum when I got home, then throwing up violently, I can't even look at a picture of them without feeling nautious. I find it almost impossible to sit at a table where someone else is eating them.

15. I can count on one hand the number of women I've slept with but I have been part of a threesome and a foursome 

16. I would have been best man at John Craven's daughter's wedding but they split up a few months after getting engaged.

17. I used to collect keyrings and match books. and still have the collections in my mum & dad's loft :roll:

18. My brother and I both had the most badges out of any scouts in Bedfordshire and we both got our Chief Scout's Award - presented at Baden Powell House.

19. I once held a record in my local pub for getting through 1.5 bags of peanuts by throwing them in the air and catching them in my mouth one by one 

20. My eldest daughter 'died' in intensive care when she was 3 1/2 years old. She had 23 lines attached to various parts of her body and I can never get that image out of my head. The doctors told us we should "take her home and make her as comfortable as possible".....Despite spending all her life on medication and losing her hearing and most of her eyesight and mobility, she keeps on smiling (and shouting at people!) and this year she becomes a teenager  I am so proud of her.


----------



## phodge

NaughTTy said:


> 20. My eldest daughter 'died' in intensive care when she was 3 1/2 years old. She had 23 lines attached to various parts of her body and I can never get that image out of my head. The doctors told us we should "take her home and make her as comfortable as possible".....Despite spending all her life on medication and losing her hearing and most of her eyesight and mobility, she keeps on smiling (and shouting at people!) and this year she becomes a teenager  I am so proud of her.


And we're so proud of you!! 

(I think I'll go and have a little cry now.... :wink: )


----------



## phodge

Lisa. said:


> Only kidding, I'm slightly pissed.
> 
> So its Hev and Phodge! ahhhhhhhhhh [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]
> 
> where did I get to?
> 
> 23, I once won 1st prize on a drawing competition on "Animal magic".....but my mum drew the picture and I knew nothing about even entering.


I'm sure Hev is very lovely, but I haven't yet had the pleasure of meeting her! :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Lisa.

phodge said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only kidding, I'm slightly pissed.
> 
> So its Hev and Phodge! ahhhhhhhhhh [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]
> 
> where did I get to?
> 
> 23, I once won 1st prize on a drawing competition on "Animal magic".....but my mum drew the picture and I knew nothing about even entering.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Hev is very lovely, but I haven't yet had the pleasure of meeting her! :lol:  :wink:
Click to expand...

It was late and I was confused. :roll:


----------



## Rogue

14) I once had sex with two different women in the space of about an hour and a half on a night out.

15) Two of my school-friends died before they reached 30.

16) I am freakishly strong.

17) I am crap at remembering peoples names, instantly forgetting them when I am introduced, but I can remember hundreds of telephone numbers, passwords and IP addresses.

18) My birth mum ran off with my Dad's best friend when I was 13, abandoning my little sister and I. Her new "man" put her in hospital by breaking her nose and ribs shortly after. My Dad hunted him down and returned the favour, almost killing the wife-beating piece of scum in the process.

19) I never have the volume of the radio at 13.

20) I believe I will die in a car accident or as a result of cancer, and will not see my 60th birthday.

21) I would give up my life to protect my loved ones and friends, and have been in trouble with the law a few times for doing so.

22) I have no idea how many women I have slept with, nor many of their names, but it's well into three figures. I believe my birth Mum abandoning me was the cause of me never wanting to settle down, and even today at 31 (almost!) I'm not married, but have been with my partner for 10 years and she's my tower of strength.

23) I have a real problem with people trying to tell me what to do, and can be incredibly stubborn.

24) I hate my job, and have done for the past year.

25) I hate government and politicians.

26) Music has always played a big part in my life. I can re-live many periods of my life by listening to certain tracks.

27) I can't sleep unless there's total silence. I have damaged one of my ears by constantly wearing ear-plugs because my g/f's breathing even keeps me awake, and my dog's snoring drives me crazy.

28) I usually try to avoid stepping on the lines on pavements.

29) I used to have a big fruit machine gambling problem.

30) I can vividly recall my first day at school, even though it happened nearly 27 years ago.

31) I didn't attend nursery or any other type of pre-school, but when I started Primary School I could already tie my shoelaces.

That'll do for now 

Rogue


----------



## NaughTTy

phodge said:


> And we're so proud of you!!
> 
> (I think I'll go and have a little cry now.... :wink: )


Aww - thanks Penny 

21. My worst habit is chewing my fingers, especially when I'm stressed or concentrating hard. Because of this I have calluses on most of my knuckles and my fingers look horrible 

22. People took bets on whether I would last 6 months with my girlfriend at college. This year we've been married for 20 years


----------



## scott28tt

Rogue said:


> 27) I can't sleep unless there's total silence. I have damaged one of my ears by constantly wearing ear-plugs


Only one ear to go and you'll get a cracking nights sleep then :wink:


----------



## Guest

scott28tt said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 27) I can't sleep unless there's total silence. I have damaged one of my ears by constantly wearing ear-plugs
> 
> 
> 
> Only one ear to go and you'll get a cracking nights sleep then :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Rogue

scott28tt said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 27) I can't sleep unless there's total silence. I have damaged one of my ears by constantly wearing ear-plugs
> 
> 
> 
> Only one ear to go and you'll get a cracking nights sleep then :wink:
Click to expand...

  
The Dr drew me a picture of what I've done to my ear canal.
It wasn't pretty!

Rogue


----------



## jbell

11. I hate Baked Beans because the skins get stuck to the roof of my mouth.

12. I played football with my friends neighbours kids at 9am on a sunday whilst drinking a glass of Barolo having not been to bed (His ex had just told him she was pregnant :evil: , his son was born on the day England won the Rugby World Cup [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] ).

13. I think Goldeneye on the N64 is the best computer game ever.

14. I have no tolerance for stupidity.


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Ok, here goes;

1. I was born and brought up in Huddersfield, West Yorkshire, even though I sound as Scottish as the best of them.

2. When I was a young boy I used to collect leaflets. (They could be on anything)

3. I hate Seafood, but like fish.

4. I met Prince Charles in 2002 and one of the things I remember about him was that he had a worn shirt collar?

5. Up until a few years ago, I used to eat a bag of crisps in bed every night, before going to sleep.

6. As a boy, I used to 'collect' car registration numbers and used to have a wee note book and everytime I would see a new reg. number I would write it down. Thankfully, Huddersfield was a small town.

7. My TT was partly to blame for me breaking my left ankle in three places in 2003. I've still got the scars and metalwork to prove it. 

8. Even my father, who is 67, has more hair than me.

9. I've seen Gloria Estefans house in Miami.

10. In December last year, I became a fully qualified 'Air Observer' and now regularly go up in my Forces Helicopter to...err....'observe'.  8)


----------



## Johnnywb

Loving this thread!

12. I can't stand people who dawdle whilst i'm trying to get to work

13. I have problems trusting people (thanks to an ex)

14. I would most like to be in a relationship with one of my best friends, but will probably never tell her

15. I cannot stand football

16. I can no longer drink tequila without throwing up instantly

17. Like jbell, i can't tolerate stupidity

18. I'm exceptionally driven and my friends describe me as such

19. I used to go to the casino with Â£10 and play roulette before a night out, rather than go to a cashpoint.


----------



## The Silver Surfer

11. I attended the first ever Scottish TT Forum meet.


----------



## head_ed

11) I am 6' 3" but my grandfather was a jockey and stood 5' 1"
12) My aunt used to go out with JRR Tolkien's nephew
13) My favourite place in the world in Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod
14) Were I not in the media, I would be a surgeon
15) My best friend is someone I have known since I was 4
16) I was involved in a major car crash the night before my driving test (I was a passenger) & still passed 1st time.
17) I am studying to get my private pilot's license
18 ) I cannot play the guitar due to a rugby accident. I dislocated my finger on my left hand & now two of them touch at the top so I can't form chords
19) For someone as tall as me, my legs are quite short - I have a 31" inside leg
20) My current TT will be the last one I ever buy


----------



## GoingTTooFast

11 I have no time for idiots
12 On my stag do we met another group on a stag weekend, and the stag was getting married the same weekend as me, and he had the same name as me!!
13 I've never met my real dad
14 Phillip Schofield once had a bite of my cheesburger
15 The actor Clive Owen's dad was my school caretaker


----------



## Rogue

GoingTTooFast said:


> 12 On my stag do we met another group on a stag weekend, and the stag was getting married the same weekend as me, and he had the same name as me!!


Are you sure you weren't all stood in front of a big mirror? :wink:

Rogue


----------



## digimeisTTer

11. My godfather is Tony Quant (Mary Quants' brother)
12. I once stuck a pitch fork right through my right foot as a child
13. I met Sir Alec Guinness at 20th C Fox film studios when i was 9 and he asked me if i'd met anyone famous yet to which i replied "no"  :lol:

14. I once flew to Canada for 1 night for a party.


----------



## head_ed

Couldn't have been, otherwise the other stag's name would have been tsafooTTgniog :roll:


----------



## Rogue

head_ed said:


> Couldn't have been, otherwise the other stag's name would have been tsafooTTgniog :roll:


Only if he was wearing a name-badge.
Your speech doesn't get reversed when you talk in front of a mirror :lol: :wink:

Rogue


----------



## NaughTTy

digimeisTTer said:


> 11. My godfather is Tony Quant (Mary Quants' brother)


Co-incidence (sort of): My English teacher (Mrs Quant) was married to Mary Quant's brother - I seem to remember he was a Maxo-facial surgeon at RAF Halton, but I could be wrong. Was it the same brother?


----------



## StuarTT

1: I started losing my hair at 16

2: I like a Big Mac

3: while working in a hotel I spent the evening with Joe Cocker

4: My favourite composer is Bach

5: The first time I got drunk was on whiskey, after which I couldn't touch the stuff for 5 years. However, now I quite enjoy a wee dram every now and then as my posting in a previous topic will testify

6: All my operation scars and other injuries have been on the right side of my body

7: I have had sex in the sea about 150 feet in front of a crowded beach (in Italy)

8: I always follow the same routine in the bathroom in the morning

9: I have a crush on Liv Tyler [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

10: My wife knows about No 9


----------



## Leg

1. I have a very short attention span

2. I ha


----------



## Wallsendmag

11. I am still ranked at number 80 in the UK all time lists at 400M Hurdles
(ok so I had to look that one up  )51.3 seconds if anyone is interested.

12.I quite like football but this could change in the coming season.

13 I have represented my country five times in five different countries.


----------



## digimeisTTer

NaughTTy said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11. My godfather is Tony Quant (Mary Quants' brother)
> 
> 
> 
> Co-incidence (sort of): My English teacher (Mrs Quant) was married to Mary Quant's brother - I seem to remember he was a Maxo-facial surgeon at RAF Halton, but I could be wrong. Was it the same brother?
Click to expand...

Indeed - that's how mum and Dad met them all Dad was in the RAF - spooky!


----------



## NaughTTy

digimeisTTer said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11. My godfather is Tony Quant (Mary Quants' brother)
> 
> 
> 
> Co-incidence (sort of): My English teacher (Mrs Quant) was married to Mary Quant's brother - I seem to remember he was a Maxo-facial surgeon at RAF Halton, but I could be wrong. Was it the same brother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed - that's how mum and Dad met them all Dad was in the RAF - spooky!
Click to expand...

Does his wife still wreak of perfume? (We aways said it was to cover the smell of the gin that we caught her drinking in the staffroom :wink: :lol: :roll: )


----------



## Mark Davies

What a fascinating bunch!

Some more;

11) I was once responsible for the World Crown Green Bowling championships being cancelled because I set fire to the greens the night before it started (it was an accident!).

12) I have had sex on a National Express bus, somewhere between Stratford and Oxford

13) I can trace my family directly to Catherine Parr, the last and surviving wife of Henry VIII.

14) Jessica Alba desperately wants to have my children (she just doesn't know it yet!).

15) There is an underwater cave on a Bahamian reef that is named after me (I was the first to explore it - it's called 'Mark's Small Crack').

16) I have a pet house spider called Desmond. He lives under the TV stand and comes out in the evenings. He costs me nothing to feed and I don't need to send him to kennels when I go on holiday.

17) I met David Blunkett whilst carrying a loaded gun and _didn't_ kill him.

18) As a child I used to be fascinated with sticking things up my nose; a habit which got me taken to the local A&E three times.

19) I have been the subject of newspaper reports twice, neither of which items bore any resemblance to the truth.

20) One of my biggest regrets is not shooting David Blunkett when I had the chance.


----------



## PaulS

lol!

widen the scope a little?

My personal best top speed was 165mph indicated on the Monaro speedo on the Autobahn in Germany.

I roasted in Antigua then froze my ears off at the top of the Empire State building in New York on one trip.

I moved house 3 times in 3 years (now settled an no immediate need to move) I sold my TT over 3 years ago, and had a Porsche in between, but still visit this site more or less daily.

I got my first speeding fine at the age of 17 on my .... FS1E moped :lol:

I have a wonky shoulder due to a skiing accident years ago. Never bothered to get it looked at, at the time :roll:

I'm known amongst friends and colleagues to pay a lot of attention to detail, I'll never do a job by half. Sometimes impulsive and I very much live for the moment. Don't bear grudges or live in the past it's a complete waste of time.

I want (need) to visit South America and Australia

I've seen a total eclipse now need to see the midnight sun above the artic circle.

I really don't want another Porsche. Wouldn't mind a Mustang, with Debbie Harry in the driving seat (my wife knows about this obsession :wink: :lol: )



Lisa said:


> 6 I used to be a punk....the first time round.


Do you still have your gear?


----------



## GoingTTooFast

This has got to be the best thread ever 

Some more..

* I once made 2 tramps race, dance and arm wrestle for a bottle of cider
* I ran away from home when I was 12, but only made it as far as the garage. The police found me.
* I have had 5 threesomes [smiley=devil.gif] 
* I have lost count of the amount of times I have genuinely feared for my life
* Nothing in life is more important to me than my son


----------



## thejepster

Great thread...

- I've been to every continent bar the Antartic and Australian sub-continents.
- I went around the globe in 3 weeks on business
- I've snowboarded in an 'Alpine resort' outside of Moscow in temperatures approaching -40 deg C
- I broke my leg falling out of bed when I was 3
- I walked round on my broken leg for 6 weeks after my mum was told by my doctor I couldn't possibly have broken it falling from a bed 
- The surgeon who operated on my leg was Richard Hardy - brother of Robert Hardy the actor from 'All Creatures Great and Small'
- I have vivid memories of 'losing' my red wellington boot in a puddle on the building site behind my house when I was 4
- I got chicken pox when I was on holiday in Kimnel Bay Caravan park and couldn't go out for the whole week :x
- My first ride in a Range Rover was after a school friend moved a bench from under me at Gradbach Youth Hostel and I split my forehead open on a knife. I was taken to Buxton hospital in a green Range Rover for butterfly stitches, and I was more interested in the car than stopping the blood flowing from the wound... :roll: 
- My grandad died on my 15th birthday and I feel guilty for my dad being with me and not with him


----------



## StuarTT

1: I have foot problem ( Ican't stand people touching me with their feet :roll: )

12: I didn't have a filling in me teeth until I was 26

13: But I had to have my 2 front teeth capped when I was 11 after my brother jumped on my back and I lost my balance and tipped forward onto a marble floor.

14: White wine gives me a headache

15: I can't resist collecting model cars

16: my all-time favourite sweet is the 'Space Bar', a chewy bar embedded with those little exploding sherbet thingies.

17: after having watched Jaws in the cinema first time around I didn't go swimming in the sea for about 6 years

18: I am obsesively punctual and can't stand people who aren't

19: I have never slept with an English girl

20: I enjoy my job.


----------



## clived

1. I cannot look at a bottle of Drambuie without feeling sick
2. I was bitten by a snake when I was 7
3. I don't have any fillings
4. I've driven past a speed camera van (laser facing in my direction) at over 120mph
5. I have the highest award in Scouting for â€œcourage and endurance under extreme conditionsâ€
6. My best friend died suddenly 7 years ago. I still wonder everyday what we'd be doing if he was still here
7. I struggle to eat a cereal by itself - I have to mix 3 or 4 together. We have an extensive cereal collection 
8. I'm a tiny bit competitive, apparently
9. Age 6 I sincerely believed I'd killed a school chum having hit him round the head with a cricket bat (accidentally) one day and him not being in school for the next 3...
10. I'm one of the longest surviving heart transplant recipients in the country


----------



## jbell

mark davies said:


> I met David Blunkett whilst carrying a loaded gun and didn't kill him.


HOW :?


----------



## digimeisTTer

clived said:


> 10. I'm one of the longest surviving heart transplant recipients in the country


----------



## towsertim

clived said:


> 10. I'm one of the longest surviving heart transplant recipients in the country


----------



## Wallsendmag

jbell said:


> mark davies said:
> 
> 
> 
> I met David Blunkett whilst carrying a loaded gun and didn't kill him.
> 
> 
> 
> HOW :?
Click to expand...

You need to look at the job thread :wink:


----------



## PATT

1. I feel physically sick when touching, no rubbing, shiny cotton material together, like an old sleeping bag or a bubble jacket [smiley=sick2.gif]

2. Both my parents were born and brought up on Farms (Orkney Islands and Co. Carlow IRL) but I work in boring IT.

3. Thought I was 'special' but I too can bend my thumbs back 90 degrees much to the amusement of my nieces and nephews

4. I'm now seeing the girl that I fell in love with 16 years ago when we began our first jobs together on the same day so never say never - ever :!:

5. I was best mates with Paul Dickov (man. city) at secondary school and still wish I had the guts to contact him.

6. I've appeared on the front page of the Daily Record and Sunday Mail as a teenager and was a Scottish hero for it 

7. I hate cutting my toe nails. Just doesn't seem right for some reason

8. Never been to Wales but love the Welsh

9. Hate, and I mean HATE bad manners - No reason for it :x

10. Hope to move to Africa in the near future as it's the most amazing place in my option.


----------



## Nem

1) I can't remember the last time I cut my fingernails, I have always bitten them off.

2) I was in the Scouts till I was 17, even tho it's an 11 - 16 age group. They eventually made me leave.

3) Both of my Grandad's have died, but I still have one Great Grandad who is now 102 years old.

4) I have only ever owned two cars, a MG TF and the TT.

5) I'm 26, and at the last rough count, I currently owe Â£45,000 and I still live at home.

6) I dream of owning a MK2 TT one day (see point 5).

7) I once went to a PJ & Duncan concert.

8) I can play the guitar and have been in two bands.

9) I currently have 7 computers, 5 screens and 2 printers in my room.

10) I have a problem with buying the latest technology and constantly must have something new (again, see point 5).

Nick


----------



## HighTT

clived said:


> 10. I'm one of the longest surviving heart transplant recipients in the country


You obviously are rather wiser in your lifestyle behaviour than Keith Castle was after his transplant :roll:


----------



## John C

11.	I had a close friend who died of Leukaemia at 17 about 18 years ago and then discovered, over a pint, that Sa|nt was at school with him â€" spooky moment.

12.	When I was 14 a few friends and I caught a 6 foot Conger Eel, sold it to the local Chinese restaurant for Â£40 and spent the whole lot on Merrydown Cider

13.	I prefer the â€˜preambleâ€™ first hour of the Grand Prix to the actual race

14.	A meal is not a proper meal unless something has died

15.	Almost my entire casual wardrobe is from Gant

16.	Currently my entire work wardrobe is from T M Lewin â€" does that make me a mono-brander?

17.	I made a promise to make my wife laugh at least once a day when we got married. 10 years later she says I have kept my promise

18.	My paper filing is a disaster, my PC filing structure is immaculate

19.	My thoughts on Latex better go unmentioned :wink:

20.	After my friends funeral (see point 1) I was at my 2 Grannyâ€™s funerals within a year. I did not shed a single tear because at both 94 it just felt so right for them to die in comparison. :?


----------



## moley

Excellent thread 

1. I once went to a Sheena Easton concert and afterwards waited and got her autograph 

2. I have many memories when I was young of drinking pernod and blackcurrent, getting totally wasted and then throwing up with spectacular coloured sick.

3. When I was in the 6th form, I was part of 3 sets of twins - 2 of them identical but my brother and I are so different.

4. I passed the Texas driving test.

5. I'm originally a scouser but support Man Utd as I went to uni at UMIST (and lost my accent pretty damn quick  ).

6. My dad was in the submarines during WWII and he got perforated eardrums due to the occasional high internal pressures.

7. I can't crap at work as I prefer to do it at home (except in emergencies) 

8. I met my wife in a Southend night club on New Years Eve and we've been together for 25 years and happily married for 21.

9. When I was about 3, I swallowed a whole load of pills and had to be rushed to hospital to be pumped out.

10. I used to play rugby at school and the team managed to remain unbeaten for 3 seasons. As a result we did a mini tour of Nothern France and won all the games as well 

Moley


----------



## Guest

11. I can complete a rubiks cube in under a minute every time and im the only person i know who can complete the 4x4 cube, which takes me about 35 minutes.
12. I've met the queen.
13. I hate gardening with a passion. And, in a truly inspired bit of buying i bought a house with a garden thats about an acre.
14. I have 3 screw in teeth.
15. I have 2 horses, but have never ridden either. Yet.
16. My favourite book is Hithchikers guide to the galaxy, closely folowed by the pornographers diaries by Danny King.
17. I have 2 degrees.
18. I died on the operating table twice.
19. I have over 2500 original movies on dvd, and about 40 different t.v. series.
20. I'm currently learning arabic.


----------



## mighTy Tee

moley said:


> 1. I once went to a Sheena Easton concert and afterwards waited and got her autograph
> 
> Moley


I might be able to better that. 1985 - went to see the Osmonds in Concert a full 10+ years after they had their day   Then had to join the queue for autographs by the stage door.         

The things we would do for love. No I did not marry that girl


----------



## LakesTTer

1. I swam the length of Lake Windermere when I was 14.
2. I file my fingernails.
3. I would happily have a kebab for tea, no drink involved.
4. I've been blown up twice.
5. My coffee has to made thus. Sugar, coffee, milk then water. It has to have undissolved coffee granules floating on top.
6. I hate tomato sauce.
7. I never get lost.
8. I have no hair on my calves.(My lower legs, not a herd of pet baby cows).
9. My surname is Manx.
10. Both my ex wives were mad.


----------



## Guest

LakesTTer said:


> 10. Both my ex wives were mad.


Unfortunately this is more common than you think.


----------



## Rogue

101: Dalmatians.
102: I was asked to play rugby for my county, swim for my school and run the 400 and 800 metres for my school, but I declined because I was too shy.
103: Depending on my mood, I can touch-type between 60 and 100 words per minute.
104: I hate bad manners.
105: I love nature documentaries.
106: I have a habit of comparing people to famous people when I'm out-and-about. My g/f and I call it look-a-likeys.
107: I have a terrible temper, which has landed me in serious trouble when I was younger, but I can control more now I am "older and more mature".
108: Whenever I see my picture or reflection, I think I am ugly.


----------



## digimeisTTer

Wow! doesn't this thread just inspire obscure memories? does for me.

15. I properly snogged a Policewoman named Sarah at the Notting Hill Carnival after being a cheeky chappy  - she put my arm behind my back and led me up a side street :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

1. Only person i listen to and do what they say is my mum.
2. If someone tells me to do something i dont want to do. I do the complete opposite.
3. In school i was once caught graffiting <sp> the toilets. As pinishment i was told to whitewash the garages that were used for the school mini-buses. I used the whitewash and brush they gave me, to tell the teachers by name exactly what i thought off them.
4. i once wanted to split up with a girl. So i thought that if i asked her to shag my mates, she would slap me and feck off. Instead she decided she wanted to get roasted by them. So i told her i hadt to split up with her because i couldnt trust her around my friends. 
5. On the odd occassion some slapper wants to shag me in my taxi whilst im working. I still charge the fare. I feel very strong on this. 
6. I have to do the 5 knuckle shuffle at least twice a day.
7. i'm horniest mid afternoon on a sunny day.
8 I love all women as longs they are younger than or the same age as my sister, but older than 19 year old nephew. Doesnt matter what they look like, shape or size. 
9. I have a huge sex drive. 
10. During my first threesome. I got over excited and shot before i got into it. So i sat and watched the two girls until the boy was once again ready.

10.1 Sex is about the only thing that interests me.


----------



## PaulS

Some very frank admissions here :wink: :lol: Keep 'em coming 

A while back some of the old boys on here were moaning about the lack of grammar and punctuation from some of the newbies - an entrance exam was suggested. May be they should be asked to own up to ten facts about themselves here - and then be judged as to whether they get in or not :roll: 

I think everyone here passed so far [smiley=freak.gif]

Who hasn't owned up yet - where's are the rest of the regulars, KMP, W7PMC, TTotal? :lol:


----------



## Carlos

1. I was born on the 13th day of the month and so was my wife. As a result it is my lucky number and I will go out of my way to choose the 13th this or that.
2. I am extremely happy and content 99% of the time, smiling and laughing to myself in the street.
3. I have a foul temper the other 1% of the time.
4. I haven't been involved in any form of physical violence since school.
5. I have never broken a bone.
6. Despite living in a brand new house built on land that has never been developed before, I'm sure it's haunted.
7. I have owned 15 cars since the year 2000.
8. I am hopeless with money (see 7)
9. Despite having a good job I don't think this career is ultimately where I will end up.
10. I'm sure I'm going to be rich one day. I don't know how or why, I can just feel it.


----------



## robokn

1. I am actually scottish even though I sound very english
2. I was in the film "Gregorys Girl"
3. I was once ranked 10th in the UK for judo at my weight before I snapped my arm whilst beating the No 1....Git
4. I am petrified of snakes
5. I met my wife when she was flicking beer at me and I responded by pouring my pint over her we have been together ever since
6. I got married in Gretna Green
7. I spent 22 years in the Navy, 4 wars and many countries
8. I have had a wee against the spynix
9. My wife waxes my back
10. I have represented the Navy at Hockey, Swimming, Diving and Downhill Mountain Biking


----------



## bec21tt

Widget said:


> 6. I had a female (TTF member) on my stag do.
> 
> 8. Not only is my CD collection in alphabetical order, each CD is the right way up inside the case. Likewise for banknotes in my wallet.


That'd be me then! 

You'd better check the cd's again!!! I'm not that pedantic, so they maybe the wrong way round after I had a nose at the weekend!!! :wink:


----------



## bec21tt

1 I once swallowed an old shape 5p coin!!  I won't tell you how it came out! :wink: 

2 I was married & divorced by the age of 26

3 I hate spiders (even the samllest ones) & snakes

4 I'm allergic to cats, dogs (the worst the doctor had ever seen), horses & various pollen

5 I had severe PND after my daughter was born 

6 I got radiation from having too many x-rays - see 1

7 Whilst helping scrape wallpaper from the dining room wall, I slipped & took a chunk out of my eyebrow (you can still see the scar), after mom had told me many time to "only scrape downwards"!! :roll:

8 I have a fear of death & sometimes wake up in a panic during the night

9 I met Dave Hill from Slade many times, he was my best friends dads' mate

10 I want a tummy tuck but my husband won't let me


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares

1) Im the only left handed person in my entire family
2) I was born on my mothers birthday 
3) I work at hugh football matches but hate being in large crowds..
4) I dont drink alcohol but own a pub..
5) Ive never broken a single bone in my body but have had many accidents..
6) No matter how hard a fall or get hit.. i NEVER bruise..
7) I break TT's but when i need a part for my one... ive never got it!!!
8- My favorite colour car is red... but ive never brought one :? 
9) At school i never revised... but got very good exam results  
10) I bite my nails till my fingers bleed and get sore - but never stop


----------



## jacksprat

This is a funny thread...

1.I have broken my nose twice (once i ran into a swing frame and clotheslined myself, second i crashed my moped into a lampost and unfortunately my nose gave way before it did) I broke my arm in two places having a fight in school with a guy 3 years older than me, split my chin open 4 times and split my head open, moped brake lever went into my thigh leaving a 4â€ gash 
2.I am told that i am very good at impersonating voices and behaviours of others
3.I have no respect for money and buy anything i want because you know they say you cant spend money in heaven.
4.I like well mannered people
5.I am very materialistic, probably my biggest downfall
6.I am a Taurus and live to this exactly â€" VERY STUBBORN, hate being told what to do
7.I am 20 and have moved house 15 times (still live with parents)
8.I have only ever dated girls older than me and like most men have a ridiculous sex drive.
9.I like to make people smile whether they are laughing at me or with me is another matter
10.When i am older i would â€œlike to make a differenceâ€
11.I had an obsession with fire as a child and once blew myself up with a petrol bomb 
12.i cant count either....


----------



## paulie1

1.Im 36 and don't feel like a grown up
2.I've had 75 stiches in my head in one go
3.I've got an O-Level in Navigation
4.I eat salad cream every day of every week
5.I can trace my family back to the 15th century
6.I got suspended from school for electrocuting someone but it was'nt my fault.
7.One Friday i decided to give up work,two weeks later i was in America and spent two seasons snowboarding
8.I've flown a light aircraft on my own
9.I once got so drunk at a friends house they woke up to find me pissing on their telly in their bedroom  
10.I can tell accurately,just by looking,a womans bra size,dress size,height and weight.(No idea why or how)


----------



## 55JWB

Have to say, my wife and I have sat and read the whole 13 pages of this thread and it has been brilliant, sending us both off in varoius directions of wierdenss and reminising :lol:

So My List is....

1, My big toes are on backwards, I can bend them up but not curl them forward, if someone tries to do it for me I could cry!
2, I have been on holiday with Richard Branson
3, My wife and I were the first people to be married at Rockingham Castle in 200 years, in the room where Oliver Cromwell organised his armies (they were not up his sleevies)
4, Dead people come to me when they die  
5, My wife gave me a blow job in my TT at 90 mph 
6, I am climbing Kilimanjaro for my 40th next February
7, Spent hours in casualty but only broken one bone, collar, when aged 3 being pushed backward off a low bench.
8, Whilst I had my TT I developed a "Cough Syncopy" I coughed and passed out over 10 times a day! they did not take my licence thankfully!
9, When I was 16 I broke into my school and did not take anything but the obvious contents of teachers drawers that had been taken from other pupils, took me hours to go through every one!
10, I was the local schools district, champion sack racer for 3 years running, I think I was 7-10?? I still have my ribbons!

My wife has insisted I do hers too!

1, Her ex-boyfriend was kidnapped by the Khmer Rouge and she used it for a day off from work..
2, She was on the top deck of a double decker bus that went under a low bridge and took the roof off!
3, She can burp the alphabet, much to the delight of our two sons! she is also often heard asking "pull my finger"  
4, She, well we actually, borrrowed Ruby Wax's camcorder and video'd herself pissed telling jokes..
5, She crash landed at Heathrow in an Airbus A340 with a wheel missing, she helped to evacuate all the passengers, whole aircraft done in 90 seconds.
6, She met Princess Di
7, The worst injury she has had is an ingrowing toe nail! (so not a boy)
8, Her brother lives in a showmans wagon, pulled by an old fire engine. 
9, She once phoned Andy Peters whilst pissed trying to get a date for her gay best friend.
10, Being an ex air hostess, she has met more famous people than she can remember, the best was Stephen Fry. Who I bumped into in London's Chinatown, wierd coincedence 

We could go on, but we are both knackered, some people have been a littel too honest for my liking and I am quite scared now!

Jason & Fiona :wink:


----------



## Rogue

And you thought some of US were strange.
Check out this lot:

http://z1.invisionfree.com/forums/world ... =6639&st=0

Rogue


----------

